# dry fur



## Amy106 (Aug 3, 2004)

I adopted two shelter cats lat week, one is a small, underweight, almost runt looking gray tabby kitten. (the other is around 8yrs old) Anyways, I took the kitten in to the vet for her checkup and she mentioned how dry her fur was, course and wirey. Since I had only had her two days at that point, I was not sure why it was not soft like most kittens fur. I am feeding her wellness and nutro wet, and free-feeding nutro kitten dry. Will this improve her coat or is she destined to have dry fur?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The food should do wonders for your cat's coat. You can also add some Omega fish oil.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Amy106 said:


> I adopted two shelter cats lat week, one is a small, underweight, almost runt looking gray tabby kitten. (the other is around 8yrs old) Anyways, I took the kitten in to the vet for her checkup and she mentioned how dry her fur was, course and wirey. Since I had only had her two days at that point, I was not sure why it was not soft like most kittens fur. I am feeding her wellness and nutro wet, and free-feeding nutro kitten dry. Will this improve her coat or is she destined to have dry fur?


Is the kitten with the dry fur the one in your avatar? It looks like a siamese mix. My Sabby is also a mix and had coarse fur when he was a kitten. If our two kitties are alike, I expect your cat will grow a nice coat as she gets older. However, I switched Sabby to Wellness a few years ago and was surprised at how soft and silky his fur became.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Do you know what he was fed on at the shelter, or if he was weaned too early, maybe? The main cause of coat problems is diet, so I think you'll find that decent food will greatly improve his coat condition.

Would love to see your new cats. Were an 8 year old & the kitten in the shelter together?


----------



## Amy106 (Aug 3, 2004)

The kitten in my photo is my purebred himmie. The sheter cats were not in the same cage but they came from the same shelter. The kitten was with other kittens and the older male was with another older cat. It was hard to pick! I took a kitten for my himmie to play with and an older cat for my older cat to hang out with. Thanks for the advice on nutrition and coat. I would add more pics but Im clueless as how to do that, my hubby did the last one. I will ask him to do it when he gets home.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

how old is the kitten?

I have two littermates I'm fostering that are about 6 weeks old. One is looking like she'll be long haired, the other short. The short haird kittens fur isn't really that soft at all, and almost coarse feeling but the longhaired is very soft and smooth (and fluffy!) but I'm sure they'll both even out as they get older.

It could be a diet thing, but the good quality wet food you've started them on should help if that's the problem... I'd just give it some time.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

timskitties said:


> The food should do wonders for your cat's coat. You can also add some Omega fish oil.


There is alot of canned fish that contain omega 3 

I feed my 2 dogs a tin of pilchards in tomotoe sauce once a week as one of there treats and it has done there coats great

Would it be ok to feed my 2 nine week old kittens the same
as a treat once a week

There coats are fine so it would not be a problem if you thought it was not wise to feed them the pilchards

Thanks


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

My dogs love pilchards too :wink: 

However, I think it might upset kittens tummies.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Think I'll wait till there are about 6 month to a year to be on the safe side


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

timskitties said:


> The food should do wonders for your cat's coat. You can also add some Omega fish oil.


Tim.....would this Omega fish oil also work on cats that have dry skin? Both of my cats have what looks like dandruff. The more I brush, the worse it gets. The vet says it is because they had such matted coats that their skin couldn't breath properly. They both have been shaved (lion cuts) for over 2 weeks now, but it is still not clearing up. Any suggestions?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, you're correct. Some cat food has this supplement added. Look at the ingredients. If it doesn't, you can add it to food. It's available at health food stores. Actually, there are three kinds: Omega-3, Omega-6, and Omega-9. The best source is wild-caught deep ocean fish. Flaxseed is another source. The brand I use comes in a gel cap. I pierce the capsule with a needle and squirt it on Mellie's food.


----------

